

Show HN: Weekend project for NHL94 gaming - wambotron
http://sea-hag.net

======
wambotron
Using Heroku Cedar stack, PHP (Flight for routes, Twig for templates), Twitter
bootstrap for the minimal front-end.

So far we have a limited number of people playing, but we'd like to get anyone
else who is interested involved!

